# Guppies for Sale



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

I have about 6-9 of my half black guppies for sale from my awesome half black breeder female.(Lost the male shortly after recieving them.)
These are about 3 almost 4 months old. On a special blend of flakes I mix myself that helps them to grow out fast and have bright colors. Im selling them $3.00 a pair or $4.00 a trio. 

Colors range from light black to dark. Most are dark but some are still gaining the color. Females are not as black as the males but still are black.
(Extras maybe sent so please state if you do not have the room for any.)

** I have one Cull that if wanted will go to the first person I believe its a female but she appeared to have a bent spine at birth and after 2 months it disapeared but shes tiney and I expect will only get half the size of a regular guppy. I just dident have the heart to cull her after birth**









2 males up in front 2 females in back.








Male to the left females to the right.(thats the lightest I believe I have.









If anyone wants to hand pick their fish I can take individule pictures.
I should also have 2-3 of my Double Dark Blue Moscows in a few weeks ready to go.








male








These girlys are HUGE! Awesome breeders my favorite line by far!
Also I just added a new strain to my breeding tanks introducing Double Topaz So if your interested be looking for fry in 2 months max.
















Lastly My Albino Orange Flame.(Fry expected to be ready in 2 months as well.)
















Pictures do not do them justice. There much brighter then the pictures show.

Shipping will be priority via USPS for costs of shipping to me. Guarntee only if the weather is above 60 degrees and I recieve clear pictures of the DOA fish. No refunds then but I will replace the fish, you pay shipping.If i have no more of that strain I may make you an offer with another strain or you can wait until they produce more of that strain.
I do not ship priority when the weather is below 40 in your area. I will be checking, I do care for my fish and will not risk their safty if I feel they would not make it. Please include Blue in the title of your post or pm so I know you did read the important parts.

**I may take a waiting list up and pm people when certin strains are ready if anyone is interested.
Members here get discounts


----------



## Ma xiong (Oct 11, 2010)

those are some nice looking guppies
hav u posted a thread before wen u got the parents of the half blacks


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

I love albino guppies... I'll keep watching for those fry... will probably ask for an individual male from that strain.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Pmed you


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

Yes I did post about the parents and her having the fry shortly after she had them.

Thanks for the compliments I put a lot of time and effort into my fish and im very happy its showing.

UPDATE: just found 3 albino fry. in the tank so in about 3 maybe 4 more weeks they will be ready to go as well.

Also I maybe offering my Double Topaz trio up for sale in the next few weeks or sooner. Im wanting to put more tanks and effort into my Albinos.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have been looking for some guppies from breeders. I just got a fluval edge and in the near future I wish to breed them. I might take like six but have to ask my dad first. can you pm me pix of the ones I would get.


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

Of course I can which strain would you like? I have half blacks ready to go now but in the next few weeks I should have double dark blue moscows ready and albino orange flame ready too. The pricing will be a bit more on both considering I paid 20-50 for a trio of each strain but I won't be charging as much as I gave for mine.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

if mom wasn't getting me to clean out the 10 for her betta, i'd buy a few gups. :3 you have such pretty gups. <3


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks Luimeril I wish you could get some too, im sure you would give them a great home.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

I'll take a trio of the half blacks, but can you pm some pics to me


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

Sent pm's


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

UPDATE 
Cull has been claimed as well as 5 Females. 

Also Im taking a waiting list on the Double Dark Moscows. The female droped a bunch of fry today and I already have 6 claimed. PM to be added to the list or for prices of them.


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

Update: More Half Black Fry. Mosly Males left but some females too.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

There is someone on tropicalfishkeeping that is interested in buying some good quality male guppies. I remembered this thread so I told her I would ask you. 

Here is the thread:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...ale-guppies-pu-s-wilmington-67810/#post646652

Thanks so much!


----------



## WaYA (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm interested in buying a trio of Double Dark Blue Moscows. I'm also interested in buying a Betta if you know of any for sale. The one I had for 3 years passed away. There's not a local pet shop here in my area any more.


----------

